# New model in 2016 lineup - SK PININFARINA



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Me likes, me wants


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

that blue-ish / purple is stunning!


----------



## Mengtian (May 31, 2015)

Awesome looking bikes. I just read they might start at 10K USD


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, I know it dates me but whenever I think of Pininfarina I think of the Cream of Wheat box that tells us, "Enriched with Farina." When I see a Ferrari on the street (which in L.A. is not as seldom as you think), I tend to think of hot cereal, as well. Anyway, nice looking bicycles, but perhaps a bit too conservative...in the Pininfarina tradition.


----------

